# prüfung ohne lehrgang im raum hannover



## Vampilein (12. November 2007)

hallo zusammen,

ich hätt da gern mal ein problem 


und zwar bin ich bis zu dessen tod (da war ich knappe 13) von frühester kindheit her jedes wochenende mit meinem vater angeln gewesen. 
mittlerweile bin ich 23 - hatte seit dem keien fahrbaren untersatz, kein geld, keine zeit kein was auch immer - wollte nun aber endlich die fischereiprüfung nachholen um wieder legal (bzw überhaupt) angeln zu können.

nun hab ich mal online paar prüfungsfragen durchgekaut und festgestellt dass ich in der theorie eigentlich recht fit bin und werfen konnt ich schon als 12 jähriger gut genug, heißt da würde ich wohl mal auf ne wiese oder an nachbars teich gehen, mich bissi einwerfen und gut ists.

leider finde ich nur keine hinweise darauf wo und wie man ohne vorhergehenden lehrgang einfach seine prüfung ablegen kann.
gibt es die möglichkeit im raum hannover nicht? 
ich würde halt schon aus zeitlichen gründen und purem geiz (ich weiß halt meine wissenslücken sehr genau) gerne auf einen lehrgang verzichten und direkt zur prüfung voran schreiten.

alles was über den FVH läuft ist übrigens für mich uninteressant, außer es funzt auch ohne mitgliedschaft dort 

also wer sachdienliche hinweise für mich hat, immer her damit 

und schonmal vielen dank für eure hilfe!


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. November 2007)

*AW: prüfung ohne lehrgang im raum hannover*

Es ist von Bundesland zu Bundesland sehr unterschiedlich geregelt, in NRW würde das was Du da vorhast ohne weiteres gehen, hier müsstest Du dich lediglich für die Prüfung anmelden und diese dann auch bestehen um den Schein zu kriegen. In Bayern ist ein solcher Lehrgang Pflicht. 

Das einfachste ist bei der Stadt mal anzurufen, nach der unteren Fischereibehörde zu fragen und sich dort mal kundig zu machen.


----------



## Vampilein (12. November 2007)

*AW: prüfung ohne lehrgang im raum hannover*

die stadt sagt hier "jaaa da müssen sie ein zeugnis über die bestandene prüfung haben" und "die prüfungen sind sache des landesfischereiverbandes"

dieser scheint nun wiederrum leute zu bemächtigen die dann lehrgänge machen und prüfungen abnehmen.

nur habe ich noch niemanden entdeckt der nur die prüfung abnimmt, was ich wirklich schade finde.

andererseits ist NRW auch nicht aus der welt, so lange die nen niedersachsen prüfen ;D ich hab halt schlicht weg keine lust 100€ und 8 abende zu investieren wenn es mir an sich nichts bringt.

was ich halt nachholen muss sind krankheiten und besonderheiten einiger fischarten die mir nie untergekommen sind - dafür find ich den lehrgang eben überzogen.


naja mal schauen ob sich vielleicht noch jemand meldet der jemanden hier regional weiß wo ich einfach die prüfung ablegen könnte. von gesetztesseite her scheint es hier ja keine pflicht für einen lehrgang zu geben. an sonsten schonmal danke für den hinweis auf NRW, wenn sich hier nichts findet werde ich dann wohl schauen ob der weg gangbar ist


----------



## schrauber78 (12. November 2007)

*AW: prüfung ohne lehrgang im raum hannover*

so, auf der webside des fvh steht:

in der regel, ist die voraussetzung zur prüfung.... bla, bla, bla...

für mich liest sich das so, als sei der lehrgang nicht pflicht. 
zur not frag doch mal hier http://www.lsfv-nds.net/ nach.


----------



## Vampilein (12. November 2007)

*AW: prüfung ohne lehrgang im raum hannover*

darauf einmal mal dem verband zu mailen hätte ich irgendwie auch alleine kommen können #q

mal schauen was die meinen und ob die evtl. auch direkt ne adresse für mich parat haben 

DANKE! #6


----------



## Vampilein (13. November 2007)

*AW: prüfung ohne lehrgang im raum hannover*

huhu,
habe gerade antwort vom landesverband verbekommen, dass ein lehrgang tatsächlich NICHT vorgeschrieben ist.

witziger weise behauptet der vogel bei dem ich angefragt hatte ob er mich prüfen würde, dass 30 stunden pflicht wären und er daher auch darauf besteht dass man die bei ihm macht, mann mann...

naja da ich nun auch den verein ausfindig machen konnte nachdem ich hier in der region gesucht habe, hab ich da nun mal hingeschrieben, ob die einem neumitglied net mal schnell ne prüfung vermitteln könnten. mal gucken...

unglaublich was die für nen herrmann machen, für paar fragebögen und ein paar würfe.

was ich übrigens schockierend finde, ist dass im praktischen teil der prüfung offenbar nicht einmal das fachgerechte töten von fischen geprüft wird O-O
ich meine, sollen die da halt nen gummikarpfen und ein kreidemesser raus geben, da ist durchaus zu erkennen ob das prinzip bekannt und beherrscht ist.


----------



## Denni_Lo (13. November 2007)

*AW: prüfung ohne lehrgang im raum hannover*

Sei froh das Du nicht ausnehmen muß, gibt Leute die dabei in Ohnmacht kippen würden. In Bayern (so die Aussage von nem Bekannten der grade den Kurs macht) muß man das in dem Vorbereitungskurs machen. Dafür haben die keinen praktischen Teil in der Prüfung. 

Es würden sich auch bestimmt einige Tierschützer finden die dagen vorgehen würden, also nichts heraufbeschwören. 

BTW wenn 60 Leute gleichzeitig das machen müßten, das würe ne Sauerei sondersgleichen... Entsorgt müßte das auch noch werden.

Bei dem Typen mit der Prüfungsanfrage: $€


----------



## Vampilein (13. November 2007)

*AW: prüfung ohne lehrgang im raum hannover*

also meinen ersten hecht hab ich mit 9 (?) jahren abgestochen und ausgenommen, in so fern sicher kein problem.
finde es halt problematisch dass da nix gemacht wird, weil man dem fisch dabei doch einiges, unnötiges leid zufügen kann.
immerhin muss auch ein metzger bei seiner gesellenprüfung schlachten...

ergo müsste wenigstens nen gummifisch her, aber naja, je weniger ich machen muss umso besser


----------



## Lenkers (13. November 2007)

*AW: prüfung ohne lehrgang im raum hannover*

Es ist nicht immer alles nachvollziehbar, was um so einen Fischereischein so abläuft. Das ist zwar von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden aber beim "Blö...sinn" sind dann alle Bundesländer wieder Spitze.
In MV musst den Schein mit 10 Jahren machen (gibt keinen Jugendschein) und erzähl den Knirpsen dann mal was von pH-Wert oder ähnliches....#d


----------



## Vampilein (13. November 2007)

*AW: prüfung ohne lehrgang im raum hannover*

in niedersachsen ist/war es so, dass man bis 14 jahren in begleitung eines inhabers eines fischereischeins angeln konnte, eben unter aufsicht, mit 14 musste man dann den schein machen.

wobei das mindestalter mittlerweile 14 ist - vorher gings auch mit 10... nur als ich ihn noch schnell mit 10 machen wollte wurde gerade das mindestalter auf 14 hoch geschraubt, und als ich 13 war starb mein vater - ich bin also quasi ein opfer der bürokratie und des schicksals *lach*

naja ich denke schon dass ein "knirps" das wichtigste durchaus aufnehmen, verstehen und verwerten kann. 
ich hab mir bei fangplatz mal die niedersächsischen prüfungsfragen angeschaut und muss sagen, viel abgehobenes zeug ist da ja echt nicht drin, sondern eigentlich nur das was man wirklich wissen muss/sollte.... und die 2 pH-fragen, mein gott, die kann auch der kleine justin kevin marcel auswendig lernen 

ich will nen fisch-tüv  hingehen, sagen "hier ich will prüfung machen" und geprüft werden... aber ich sehs schon kommen, dass ich mich im februar dann hinhocken kann, zu nem ganzen lehrgang *grml* wär ich nu froh wenn ich den mist damals als knirps hätte hinter mich bringen dürfen...


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. November 2007)

*AW: prüfung ohne lehrgang im raum hannover*

Also viel Unsinn ist auch in den NRW Fragen nicht drin, ok pH usw. geht schon in die Richtung Gewässerwart, aber dafür muß sowieso ein gesonderter Schein her.

Ich habe damit kein Prob nem Fisch eines über zu braten, auszunehmen und den dann zu kochen/braten/grillen. Aber es gibt Leute die kippen um sobald sie Blut sehen, wie meine Frau. Naja selbst das Anbinden eines Hakens an eine Schnur wurde bei meiner Prüfung nicht gewollt da keiner der Prüfer riskieren wollte das sich einer hakt. 

Was denkst Du was erst los sein wird wen da ein Messer zum Einsatz kommt, vor allem denke ich aber das es purer Selbstschutz ist den die Krankengeschichte von jedem Prüfling ist ja nicht offengelegt, was ist wen derjenige welche eine ansteckende Krankheit hat und der Prüfer die abbekommt wenn er den versorgen muß weil er blutet oder so. 

In NRW kann man bis zum 16ten Lebensjahr den Jugendfischerschein haben, der ist nur für 1 Jahr gültig und wird ohne Prüfung ausgestellt und gilt nur wen ein Angler dabei ist der den richtigen Fischereischein hat, kann uU recht lustig sein wenn der 16 jährige mit einem JuFischein am Wasser ist und der Begleiter mit 14 den eigentlichen Schein hat. Nach dem 16ten muß man den Schein machen oder die Angelei sein lassen.


----------



## Vampilein (14. November 2007)

*AW: prüfung ohne lehrgang im raum hannover*

da stellt sich mir doch die frage, wie einer angeln kann ohne einem fisch den gar aus machen zu können 
muss man ja von ausgehen dass von der sorte einige rumrennen |kopfkrat


naja imho ist der fischereischein so oder so in gewisser weise alibi... man zeigt halt dass man das ein oder andere weiß und das angeln an sich lernt man dann eben doch von papi, opa oder sonst wem 

wenn ich lese "das nachhirn liegt zwischen augen und schädelende" muss ich schon bissi schmunzeln....
schonmal jemand auf see bei der makrele maß genommen? ;+

theorie und praxis eben... da fand ichs schon sinnvoller als kind den ablauf 100 mal zu sehen und beim 101. mal selbst zu machen, ohne darüber groß nachzudenken zu müssel warum und weshalb.

naja, besser so wie die rechtslage ist als dass jeder hinz und kunz fische quälen darf. 
wer die prüfung besteht muss sich zumindest mit der thematik befasst haben und wie ein verein hier in der nähe in seiner satzung schreibt geht es bei abgelegter prüfung für die zB nur darum dass man die gefangenen fische erkennen kann.

ich denke darauf kanns auch fast nur hinaus laufen...

womit es mich umso mehr ärgert dass ich partout niemanden finde der mich ohne lehrgang prüfen will....
hab mich nu über verschiedene vereine hier kundig gemacht, die prüfen einen alle - nach teilnahme am lehrgang...
echt zum heulen das


----------



## raubangler (15. November 2007)

*Benutzername*



Vampilein schrieb:


> ....
> hab mich nu über verschiedene vereine hier kundig gemacht, die prüfen einen alle - nach teilnahme am lehrgang...
> echt zum heulen das



Was hast Du denn erwartet?
ES GIBT KEINE GESETZLICHE FISCHEREISCHEINPFLICHT IN NIEDERSACHSEN!!
Den Fischereischein verlangen die Vereine für ihre Gewässer nur, um abzukassieren.

Also musst Du auch einen Lehrgang buchen.
Ob Du auch bei diesem (bezahlten) Lehrgang anwesend sein musst, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Ich musste es nicht.


----------



## Vampilein (15. November 2007)

*AW: prüfung ohne lehrgang im raum hannover*

Stimmt, den Fischereischein brauchst du nicht - aber den Nachweis über die bestandene Prüfung 

heißt also man kann sich die 30€ Verwaltungsgebühr sparen, mehr leider nicht 


falls andere mal genau mein Problem haben sollten:
ich bin fündig geworden 
und zwar beim sportanglerverein hannover und umgebung e.v.

die sagen "kein problem ohne lehrgang, risiko trägt jeder eben selbst".

kosten ohne lehrgang: 100€
kosten mit: 100€

klartext: lehrgang anmelden und wenn man langeweile hat oder meintn evtl kann man was an wissen mitnehmen geht man halt hin.

ich für meinen teil werde einfach mal den winter über das gängige lehrbuch durchwursteln um 100% auf der sicheren seite zu sein und dann im frühjahr eben gucken ob ich da mal hindackel oder erst zur prüfung


----------



## raubangler (15. November 2007)

*AW: prüfung ohne lehrgang im raum hannover*



Vampilein schrieb:


> Stimmt, den Fischereischein brauchst du nicht - aber den Nachweis über die bestandene Prüfung


Ich wollte nur eins klarmachen:
NUR die Vereine verlangen etwas und NICHT das Land Niedersachsen.
Das geht manchmal unter.....
In Niedersachsen gibt es KEINE gesetzliche Pflicht, irgend eine Bescheinigung in der Tasche zu haben.


Vampilein schrieb:


> kosten ohne lehrgang: 100€
> kosten mit: 100€


Sagte ich doch!
Den Vereinen geht es nur um das Abkassieren der Gebühren.
Ob die Kurse auch besucht werden, ist denen sch.... egal.
Zumal, wenn die Verantwortlichen etwas älter sind und noch die Zeiten ohne diesen Prüfungswahn kennen.

Je älter die Verantwortlichen in den Vereinen, desto leichter wird es auch sein, diese mit monetären Gegenleistungen milde zu stimmen.
War jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Vampilein (15. November 2007)

*AW: prüfung ohne lehrgang im raum hannover*

was heißt prüfwahn und ältere....


mein vater war eine 1940er erstzulassung und auch er musste in recht jungen jahren die fischereiprüfung ablegen 
kostenpunkt kA 5mark oder so - und wohl um ein vieles weniger schwachsinnig als heute...

und hast recht, in der tasche musst die bescheinigung nicht haben - besitzen musst sie trotzdem  
und nette frage aus der niedersächsischen theorie:
was ist vorraussetzung für die anerkennung eines fischereivereins ?
ums abzukürzen: die mitglieder müssen die fischereiprüfung abgelegt haben. ist in gewisstem maße also wieder doch gesetzesvorgabe.
nur wie eben die gebühren etc pp gestaltet werden, das ist eben jedem selbst überlassen.

und wenn ich sehe dass ein bezirksleiter des landesverbandes in seiner hauptposition präsident eines nicht unbedingt kleinen vereins ist, dann frag ich mich schon was das soll.

meinem empfinden nach sollte der landesverband 2-5 zentrale prüfstellen haben wo zu festen terminen (alle 2 monate) jeder aufschlagen kann und seine prüfung ablegt.
wenn die vereine dann vorbereitungslehrgänge machen wollen, sollen sies tun - schaden wirds keinem - außer der freizeitgestaltung und dem konto.
naja ich hab mich nun mit abgefunden mir da im frühjahr meine freizeit versauen zu müssen und nen haufen geld auszugeben...

immerhin haben wie in NDS den vorteil den fischereischein auf lebenszeit zu erhalten - anders als in anderen bundesländern


----------



## vara (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: prüfung ohne lehrgang im raum hannover*

Ich bin ja nun mitten im Lehrgang, das weißt du ja |supergri und gleich das erste was uns der Lehrer in der ersten Stunde sagte:

Ihr habt das Recht auf den Unterricht (weil bezahlt) aber es ist keine Pflicht teilzunehmen! Seit dem fehlen einige Herrschaften im Unterrichtssaal *g*

Also, bezahl den Lehrgang, schwänz den Unterricht und macht die Prüfung - du schießt deine 100,- in den Wind - aber verdödelst keine Zeit.


----------



## Vampilein (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: prüfung ohne lehrgang im raum hannover*

.......


----------



## angelnarr (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: prüfung ohne lehrgang im raum hannover*

Wollte mal als Hamburger zum Thema beitragen.
Zum Herzstich: 
In Hamburg wurde auch überlegt den Herzstich beim Lehrgang am Fisch zu lehrnen. Aber das ist schnell verworfen, da einige Vereine ihre Prüfungen/Lehrgänge in Turnhallen machen. Wer sollte diese Sauereien dann wegmachen ( Preisfrage). Außerdem würden den Angelvereinen schnell die Hallen gespeert werden, wenn es überall nach Fisch stinkt.
Lehrgang:
Hab in HH auch kein Verein  gefunden der ohne Lehrgang prüft. 
Uns wurde gesagt das in einigen Bundesländern die Lehrgangsteilnahme pflicht ist und wenn man mal umziehen würde gäbe es Probleme mit Umschreibung. Aber bei uns waren auch einige sehr selten beim Lehrgang anwesend. Ob in ihrer Urkunde der Passus "am Lehrgang teilgenommen"  steht weis ich nicht. Aber diese  Leute waren  am nervösesten nach der Prüfung.
Außerdem muß man die Vereine auch verstehen. Bei den Lehrgängen gibt es Pausen und da wird natürlich für Speis und Trank gesorgt. Gegen bares. Dies kam bei dem Verein wo ich Prüfung gemacht habe größtenteils der Jugendarbeit zu Gute.
Preise in HH: 70 Euro Prüfung  + 7 Euro Prüfungsbuch
                  dann noch 10 Euro Angelschein und 
                  10 Euro die Marke
Ich kann nur sagen der Lehrgang war sein Geld wird. Weil wir so einiges dabei gelernt haben was in dem Lehrgangsbuch nicht stand und lustig wars auch.

Gruß 
Harry


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: prüfung ohne lehrgang im raum hannover*

Es gibt "Prüfer"/Lehrer die werden dich nur zur Prüfung zulassen wenn du deren Vorbereitungskurs gemacht hast.
Nicht aus Schikane, sondern weil die jeden Durchgefallenen als persönl. Niederlage ansehen .
Mal eine Geschichte zu der Gebühren :
Früher konnte jeder Verein nehmem was sie meinten zu brauchen (Raummiete,Material,Honorar und 2x Prüfgebühren),
da haben Vereine im Bereich Weser-Ems gemeutert das bei denen keiner mehr kommt, da die sich auch daran "gesund stoßen" wollten, und da  wurde ein Mindestsatz von 120€ beschlossen, das heisst wer weniger nimmt versteckt kosten(Prüfgeb. extra) oder darf irgendwann nicht mehr ausbilden.
Aber auch die Gemeinden zocken viel ab,Vereine bekommen die räume gratis, aber angeblich hätten die Kursteilnehmer ein Fenster im Damenklo offengelassen, daraufhin mußte man einen Schulhausmeister holen der es für 400€ geschlossen hat !


----------



## Vampilein (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: prüfung ohne lehrgang im raum hannover*

.......


----------

